# Pentra Bark



## ROLLACOSTA (May 20, 2008)

I can source Agri-Fos here in the UK, and I want to use it to treat Phytothora [sp] I have been told by AS members you should use Agri-fos with Pentra Bark.

My question is how important is it to use Pentra Bark? my trouble is I'm sure I can't get Pentra Bark over here, will Agri-Fos used alone still work?

Thanks Rolla


----------



## tprosser (May 24, 2008)

Pentra bark does not seem to do much in the studies we did. Products that work on the bark seem to do so without it. If your having trouble wetting the bark use any surfactant - it will work fine.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 26, 2008)

thanks mate..


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 26, 2008)

tprosser said:


> Pentra bark does not seem to do much in the studies we did. Products that work on the bark seem to do so without it. If your having trouble wetting the bark use any surfactant - it will work fine.




HMM doesnt do much . Studies have been tried without and with and results are better with. Not a cure all , but have seen many benefits and more vigorous, healthier trees.
Try to source thru agrichem in the U.K.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (May 29, 2008)

I read on a previous thread, ''whats wrong with these cherry trees'' someone reccomended using agri-fos for bacterial canker, fungal probs [phytpthora] yes! but baterial dieases?


----------



## cryo stops wear (May 29, 2008)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> I read on a previous thread, ''whats wrong with these cherry trees'' someone reccomended using agri-fos for bacterial canker, fungal probs [phytpthora] yes! but baterial dieases?



Which bacterial disease are you referring ?

It does seem to work with fireblight since it eventually becomes a vascular problem and the a/f seems to clean out the vascular system.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jun 4, 2008)

cryo stops wear said:


> Which bacterial disease are you referring ?





http://www.rhs.org.uk/advice/profiles0701/bacterial_canker.asp


----------

